# Aiming - Poll



## ArjunD

​
*How do you come up on the target*

I draw higher and come down on it 4719.50%I draw lower and come up on it8133.61%I draw to the left and move to the right on it62.49%I draw to the right and move to the left on it62.49%I aim as I draw 10141.91%


----------



## ArjunD

C'mon guys, this is an interesting question. I'm curious to see how you guys aim and draw. After picking your choice, let me know a little more as to why you prefer the way you picked.

I draw up and come down it generally but have tried other ways that I didn't like.

We keep learning new things everyday and the point is to share and get better.


----------



## NightKnight

I have tried a few different ways, but ultimately I always go back to aiming as I draw.


----------



## Rayshot

Good poll questions.

I shoot both intuitive and aim method

For aiming, mostly I come down then go up, if I had to pigeon hole a method.

For intuitive, I set my anchor so to speak, and push the catty out from chest level to stretch the bands to the point at which I feel it is on line to hit the target. With this method it is a slight arc in the pushing motion that starts low goes high and comes down to the release point.

As far as I can tell.


----------



## NaturalFork

I always draw to the right and move left. And I am not sure why.


----------



## M.J

Wow, AD, interesting question!
I really had to stop and think about it. As far as I can isolate it I aim as I draw, but moving from the top down.
You shoot "instinctive, right? Thinking of a change or just curious about other's behavior?


----------



## mckee

im beging a love for intutive shooting but if i aim i do it as i draw


----------



## philly

Just changed from instinctive to Gansta after one year but draw the same. Come to full draw above target and then down to aim with top fork. It's taking a while to get use to but coming along nicely. I have been changing bands and band length for a flatter trajectory so that is compounding the learning curve. But, yes, start above then move down to target.
Philly


----------



## Peresh

Arjun has a quick release. There is generally very little time after anchor to release with him. If you ask him to wait abit and aim after draw, he will miss it 7 out of 10. So whatever he is doing I let him do. I'm only there to adjust his form otherwise he's on his own. When he was 8, he started shooting large plates 12 " at very close distances for 3 meters. YES 3 meters. . I would decrease the target size every other day by 2 inches until he was comforably shoot 3-5" target at 3 meters. He got so good at fast shooting these things I was amazed. Then I'd moved him back 3 meters and again started with a large plate and worked down and so on and so on. I tried to make it fun as best as possible but a lot of time and patience went into it. Some days, he'd have frustration fits and didn't want to shoot. We would play something else but he always returned to slingshooting.


----------



## ArjunD

12 votes only ??? There are 2000 members on this forum. What's going on guys? Did I post a bad question?


----------



## NightKnight

ArjunD said:


> 12 votes only ??? There are 2000 members on this forum. What's going on guys? Did I post a bad question?


For some reason, people don't seem to like to vote on polls/surveys very much. You have to figure that only 10% of the members will see the poll and click on it (200). Then about only 10% of people that see a survey will actually take it (in my experience with Customer Service Surveys), which means that you will end up with no more than 20 people voting on it after a few days. So, I dont think that 12 votes is bad.


----------



## Peresh

Relax Arjun!


----------



## philly

peresh said:


> Relax Arjun!

























Philly


----------



## mr.joel

down then up, I think it has to do with how I learned to move and shoot with a pistol. It seems more natural and quicker to index the target. I do the same with a bow.


----------



## Bill Hays

Classical archery... recurve, longbow and even kyudo you draw high and come down. Combat pistol, draw and come up to the target, front sight center of mass.
I've done a lot of archery including "mastering" kyudo, but I still revert to the old draw low and come up to the target.
My style is a mixture of kyudo for the drawn to anchor position, combat pistol for the raise to target, sight it a little like a kentucky long rifle and release as smooth and clean as possible while pulling back slightly at the end.
Easy!


----------



## gamekeeper john

i cant answer in this poll as i dont aim! i just let go when i feel its right, i know its probaly not the best way of shooting but it works great for me and i hit most of the things i'm aiming at, john


----------



## Peresh

After talking to one my friends in NY who is a great archer. He told me that aiming while drawing is not the way to go. What happens eventually is that you release before even anchoring properly. The minds seems to want to act on the shot because it's ready before you have set the anchor. Just watch out for this syndrome. I think he made sense because I notice that while I tried for awhile to aim while drawing, I tended to release just before anchoring on various occasions. You can do this with the bow at close range as it will travel flat due to power.


----------



## Flatband

Hey, I know that guy! "He helped me out with target fear". I was coming in from the left with one eye closed but now,I have both eyes open and trying to come up from below.Hey Arjun, you still a Gangsta Yo? Flatband


----------



## dgui

Point Shoot .


----------



## Flatband

The "Darrell " Way! Excellent Bro and you are some shooter too! Wish I could do it that way! Flatband


----------



## Nico

Instinctive shooter I dont aim and I draw from the waist upawards to max draw and release no anchor point just release when it _feels right_.

Sorry I cant offer anymore on this poll..

Nico


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I use the Force!


----------



## SlingGal

I draw high and come down on the target. I used to do Kyudo (Japanese archery) and they draw high and come down....so it feels natural for me to draw the catty high and come down. But sometimes I'll come up from below....doesn't feel as natural for me but I change up between both ways for variety. Never tried to draw left or right then move it on the target though.


----------



## rubberpower

The greatest archer that ever lived (Howard Hill) started drawing the bow while it was down and by the time he got to anchor the arrow was gone. Sometimes the feeling will be right and you shoot before you reach anchor. But I have seen Hun archers shoot from horseback and blow your mind and it is from down to up. Check it out


----------



## strikewzen

sick video there... WOW


----------



## Aras

I love intuitive/instinctive shooting. The aiming when the target is above the ground is the same time as drawing


----------



## ZDP-189

I aim as I draw, but keep the bands more or less level to the line of aim as I do so. That way if I slip I am less likely to shoot over the backstop or ricochet off the ground.


----------



## MIGUELITO

You see in olympic sharp shooting, rifle men always come in from the bottom due to their form and respiration technique, and pistol shooters in this disciplines that require such precision come from the top. With a correct form either you come from the top or from the bottom depending on what discipline you are into. Archers or recurve archers start their draw on top of their heads in front of them. So as they draw they come to a locking point and anchor hip head and hand. My question what is natural in your form? Now delivering your shot in less than three seconds is the ideal in this sport since will permit you to draw stronger bands and hold firm. Not only that will give you endurance in a long competition. And i am talking real shooting with precision. That is actually recurve form applied to this sport.


----------



## Hoosier

*Have tried diffrent ways,At this point start high and come down to target.*


----------



## Berkshire bred

i aim as i draw partly because this is what comes naturally to me but also this method saves time as more often than not i am hunting.


----------



## WILD BILL

I keep my eye on the target as I load the pouch. If I am using a sight reference on my SS, I come from the bottom up. If I am shooting intuitive,as with the Dialbo II, I draw as with my recurve bow. I focus on target and draw high and lower to target


----------



## kyrokon

I am a multi-tasker Aim & draw at the sametime.


----------



## Jakerock

Looking at the choices I am pretty sure that I dont aim. I dont look at the forks or anything... (null vote)


----------



## Incomudro

With my heavy banded wrist brace slingshot, I draw on the way down - then aim - or aim on the way down.
This is the same way I shot my compound bow, because it was the only way to draw a bow of such heavy draw weight.

I've gotten away from that with my current slingshots.
I'm pretty much drawing on the way up now.
Raising my arm up from my side and pointing towards my target.


----------



## valkerie

It's perfectly possible to aim as you are coming to anchor, hold for a fraction and release. Just because some people release early with this technique thats their fault not the techniques fault!! From an archery point of view I find if I hold at anchor for more than a fraction all those 'unhelpful' thoughts come into play...up a bit ...down a bit.... The human brain is more than capable of aiming without thought. I seem to be finding the same is true for ss's.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

I aim as I draw up and fire at the exact moment I feel is right, this is timed with the pull of the rubber band to be as rapid fire as possible. My idea is to not give myself any time to think and to force intuitive shooting, it works better if you are moving at the same time, like walking.


----------



## Devoman

Cool video! That was amazing shooting thanks!


----------



## Devoman

Sorry, I was so taken with the video I forgot to add that I shoot mostly instinctively with perhaps the slightest pause on the target. I have tried to aim with some success, but I mostly do that for target shooting. I much rather "roam" and shoot at all different elevations and distances. Got to buy more ammo


----------



## mr. green

I start low then move up to the target most of the time, more for safety reason similar to shooting a pistol. Since I'm new to this hobby, I'm still experimenting. When I want to shoot faster, I aim while drawing starting from slightly low of the target.


----------



## Cjw

I've been shooting competitive olympic rifle and pistol disciplines for many years. Most shooters start above the target and lower down to target.Center of target for rifle because mainly aperture sights are used. And 6 oclock on target for pistol because post sight is used.


----------



## tradspirit

I draw below (to insure the integrity of the bands) then raise up to the target, line up the bands one over the other (gangster style, draw below my face somewhere near my shoulder/jaw line and release when it feels right. With my recurves and longbows, I point my bow arm to the target, then draw to an anchor on my cheek, assure full draw and back tension and release. When shooting at whitetail, I can never recall the individual steps, as they occur completely through muscle memory, but always am aware of a good release when my draw hand moves to the rear as a result of proper back tension.


----------



## Carbon

I find my anchor point, and push my left hand(one with the fork) away and then aim up. Don't know why...


----------



## SlingDaddy

When target shooting I draw low then come up onto target, but if I'm plinking or stump shooting my form goes out the window and I tend to aim while I draw.


----------



## muddog15

I shoot pistol a lot so to keep my pistol pointed in a safe direction I always come up, same with a bow and my SS. Nothing going into the air if I have an accidental fire/release. It's seems to be natural to me. I do the same with a rifle.


----------



## rapidray

Could not get used to drawing and aiming at the same time. The ammo is always moving between my fingure tips doing it this way.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I draw low & come up so as to bring the ss into alignment without it at any point obscuring my target. I think...never really gave it much thought before reading your survey, then went out & tested each method before I responded. There ya go man, best thought-out answere I could give ya...


----------



## Deano 1

I always draw above and lower to the target with slingshot, bow and rifle. don't know why, just always have.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I'm not great yet at shooting but I draw back to my anchor point and lower my right cheek to the cheek swell as the marines would say. I will close my eye for a second to more or less tune in, then I open both eyes and release. It works for me anyway. But like I said I have not been shooting long at all. But just letting you know what I'm doing.


----------



## moongalba

gamekeeper john said:


> i cant answer in this poll as i dont aim! i just let go when i feel its right, i know its probaly not the best way of shooting but it works great for me and i hit most of the things i'm aiming at, john


John, in one of your videos you spoke of "Instinctive shooting" . I asked about this and had quite a discussion on the subject. When using the only bought sling shot I shoot with I also have felt that "It felt right". Yet with all of my home made sling shots I get no such feeling.

Thank you for the video on aiming, it helped me no end to get started again after 70 or more years when last using a sling shot.


----------



## Ole Man Dan

I aim as I draw. If I take extra time I sometimes screw up the shot.

If I come down on the target, the tendency is to shoot lower...

If I go up on the target the tendency is to shoot higher...

I don't even want to talk about left and right.

In one movement, I draw, acquire a sight picture (Mentally), and release.

I try to hold my form after the release to keep from dropping my arm and shooting too low...

Guess I fit the definition of an *Instinctive Shooter.*

This technique seems to work for a lot of people.


----------



## jodigirl

I draw then come down on the target.


----------



## M.J

Ole Man Dan said:


> I aim as I draw. If I take extra time I sometimes screw up the shot.
> 
> If I come down on the target, the tendency is to shoot lower...
> 
> If I go up on the target the tendency is to shoot higher...
> 
> I don't even want to talk about left and right.
> 
> In one movement, I draw, acquire a sight picture (Mentally), and release.
> 
> I try to hold my form after the release to keep from dropping my arm and shooting too low...
> 
> Guess I fit the definition of an *Instinctive Shooter.*
> 
> This technique seems to work for a lot of people.


That's exactly how I do it but I don't consider myself and instinctive shooter since I always draw to the same anchor (earlobe).


----------



## Rayshot

M.J said:


> Ole Man Dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aim as I draw. If I take extra time I sometimes screw up the shot.
> 
> If I come down on the target, the tendency is to shoot lower...
> 
> If I go up on the target the tendency is to shoot higher...
> 
> I don't even want to talk about left and right.
> 
> In one movement, I draw, acquire a sight picture (Mentally), and release.
> 
> I try to hold my form after the release to keep from dropping my arm and shooting too low...
> 
> Guess I fit the definition of an *Instinctive Shooter.*
> 
> This technique seems to work for a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I do it but I don't consider myself and instinctive shooter since I always draw to the same anchor (earlobe).
Click to expand...

Hey, this makes us earlobe buddies. Not in a weird way of course.


----------



## jodigirl

Flatband said:


> Hey, I know that guy! "He helped me out with target fear". I was coming in from the left with one eye closed but now,I have both eyes open and trying to come up from below.Hey Arjun, you still a Gangsta Yo? Flatband


I used to shoot with only one eye open until MJ convinced me I would be more accurate if I kept both open. I didn't believe him and was reluctant to try, but he's right! I have been shooting the past couple of weeks with both eyes open and am way more accurate


----------



## KineticEnergy

I never really thought about it but I usually start low and come up on the target using gangster style using top fork to aim. I haven't really tried other methods much, but this just seemed natural to me.

I can't say that I've perfected my consistency yet, so I guess I could give other methods a try.


----------



## WindLvr

I draw down and come on the target. My reason for doing so is because I am still very new to shooting. I figure if I slip while drawing back the fact that the slingshot is pointed down would be the safest direction for an accidental release in my shooting range. My shooting range is my backyard and if I shoot into the ground the ball goes into the ground versus flying in some unknown direction.

My style may change as I progress into the sport though.


----------



## mountain joe

I draw on the right and move left. When I draw low and come up to anchor just under My ear, my beard gets yanked when I release. So I had to draw on right and move left onto position to avoid picking up some beard hairs. Lol


----------



## wll

I hold the sling up and have aimed before I start to pull, as I pull keep my eye on the target and the top fork in peripheral view (like a shotgun shooter does, keep you eye on the target even though you see a fuzzy image of your bead). I try to keep pulling till I release (active shooting), but I'm pulling in a controlled fashion.

wll


----------



## Nobodo

When I was a child I always drew and aimed to the left of target and brought it over. That was over 40 years ago. As an adult doing everything the OCD way I read, watched videos, and am trying to do things differently than what comes naturally. I'm now drawing lower and coming up on the target to release. Since I'm currently like a child learning all over again, that might change with time.


----------



## Tag

I focus on the target, then bring whatever I'm shooting up and align my sites with target. The reason I do it this way is so I don't break my concentration or site alignment.


----------



## stinger

I aim as I draw. My draw is coming up from my waist. I'm an aimer, so it's up to target picture, breath, breath shot.


----------



## stinger

stinger said:


> I aim as I draw. My draw is coming up from my waist. I'm an aimer, so it's up to target picture, breath, breath shot.


i posted, then thought for a sec. I suck at shooting, why would I comment?? SO, above is how I aim but I'm not very good at hitting!


----------

